# John Piper (free audio)



## Scott1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr. Piper has made free audio from his recent Advance 09 conference available:

Listening now only has increased the respect for what God has and is doing through Mr. Piper. It is refreshing to hear such passion for God and such clarity of biblical truth:

Between Two Worlds: MP3s from the Advance Conference


----------



## raekwon (Jun 9, 2009)

I listened to Chapell's message from Advance last night and am in the midst of Eric Mason's now. Very helpful.


----------

